# Tapatalk Messed Up Again?



## Scottbg1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just downloaded an update for tapatalk from the market. Its really got rootzwiki screwed up now!

Anyone else notice?


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I mainly use the rootzwiki app on rootzwiki, but have tapatalk purchased as well.

I didnt have an issue viewing rootzwiki forum tho tapatalk tho.
What seems to be your issue?

If I was having an issue viewing rootzwiki forum via tapatalk, Id try removing it and then adding it back tho.

Sent from me


----------



## Scottbg1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Still the same issue where it well not take you to the last place you were reading.

But now the last page of a thread is replaced by the first page.

I've compared to the rootzwiki app and all the pages match up except the last page. In fact the last page on the tapatalk app is missing completely.

And yes, I have uninstalled and then reinstalled and reconfigured but still no joy.

I wish now I had never wasted my money on tapatalk. It was great until the last few Weeks.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Im not having that issue. There is another update out today for tapatalk tho.
Maybe that fixes it for you.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

If that happens, just hit refresh. It will load the right page.


----------



## Scottbg1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> If that happens, just hit refresh. It will load the right page.


Yep, that fixed it Snow, but just for that viewing session. I can close
tapatalk, re open it and the last page of any thread I view is actually the first page, which of course includes the OP. I can hit refresh on the last page and it will load the correct one.

And it still will not take me to the last read post.

And yes this is after todays update from the market.

I'm baffled as to why I am the only one with the problem. I have uninstalled and reset tapatalk a couple of times. I've even wiped cache and dalvik just for fun but no luck there either.

Could it be the ROM i'm running? MIUI?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

My tapatalk is doing samething now,if I refresh it goes to last page tho.

When I reopen tapatalk its the samething again,have to refresh to fix it :/
Edit:
Some forums it works correct on sone it doesnt.


----------



## Scottbg1 (Aug 10, 2011)

davidnc said:


> My tapatalk is doing samething now,if I refresh it goes to last page tho.
> 
> When I reopen tapatalk its the samething again,have to refresh to fix it :/
> Edit:
> Some forums it works correct on sone it doesnt.


Glad to know its not just me.

Just updated from the market again for the second time today. Apparently there is something going on for them to update twice in one day. Still not fixed though.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tapatalk (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry for the inconvenience. It's all plugin side issue. There are huge code and structure change from IPB 3.1 to 3.2 and we almost need to rewrite half of the functions in plugin side and have lots of compatibility issues to take care. In those days we were trying to fix it on this forum and seems temporarily messed it up.
Finally we released new plugin for all problems we got in IPB 3.2 and this forum updated it immediately.
Please try and let us know if you still have any problems.

Cheers


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

So far so good! Thanks.


----------



## Scottbg1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes! Everything updates properly now!

Thank you!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to applications section. off-topic is reserved for everything but android discussion.


----------

